# Zayo Acquires Viatel of Ireland - Tons of European Assets Sold



## drmike (Nov 17, 2015)

Zayo has done another acquisition. This time Dublin, Ireland, company Viatel.  That company is owned by Digiweb Group.  Deal price: 95 million euros.


The deal includes data center assets in eight European countries. Zayo also gets 5200 miles of fiber in eight countries. 


Source: http://www.zayo.com/news/zayo-to-acquire-viatel/


----------



## ChrisM (Nov 17, 2015)

95 Million Euros sounds like a very low price for what they got. 


Sounds like the possibility that they had some substantial debt that Zayo is absorbing?


----------

